# How do you focus on two objects (people)?



## laboitenoire

Well, you'll have to stop down the aperture a bit, probably at least f/4. Either that or fork over a ton of money for a tilt/shift lens.


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laboitenoire* 
Well, you'll have to stop down the aperture a bit, probably at least f/4. *Either that or fork over a ton of money for a tilt/shift lens.*

Is it really something that requires special equipment? I mean, the photographers for my university's paper had a pic recently that reminded me to look this up. The pic was of two of our basketball players in front of this building:


----------



## tK FuRY

Just focus on the subjects with an aperture that has enough DOF to keep the two subjects in focus.

If the subjects are the same distance from the photog, it shouldn't really matter quite a lot about DOF. The story changes when they are at different distances though.

You can also use background compression (zoom lenses) to achieve this affect in a relatively easier manner.


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
Just focus on the subjects with an aperture that has enough DOF to keep the two subjects in focus.

If the subjects are the same distance from the photog, it shouldn't really matter quite a lot about DOF. The story changes when they are at different distances though.

You can also use background compression (zoom lenses) to achieve this affect in a relatively easier manner.

Ah, this is beginning to sound like what I suspected. The fact that I don't have a zoom lens makes me think I'm experiencing a limitation. I have had a 18-50mm (?) stock DX lens and that thing was pretty neat. Man I miss being able to zoom.


----------



## Zeva

You need to use a fairly small aperature, because if you use one thats too large only the focus point of the photo will be in focus and the other part will be come of the bokeh... however you could use a large aperature for some instances such as a far object you can look for a depth of field calculator to get a general idea of the area in focus will be


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
Just focus on the subjects with an aperture that has enough DOF to keep the two subjects in focus.

If the subjects are the same distance from the photog, it shouldn't really matter quite a lot about DOF. The story changes when they are at different distances though.

You can also use background compression (zoom lenses) to achieve this affect in a relatively easier manner.

Your basics are ok but your terms are a little confused.. Its not a zoom lens, its a telephoto lens you're speaking of, a telephoto (lens with a longer focal length) will compress features and reduce the apparent size of the background thus rendering it more diffuse (when composing the same)

a zoom lens is a lens with an infinitely variable focal length between two points (ie, 18-50) and while they have telephoto zooms (ie, 70-200s and 50-250s and etc) the two terms are NOT interchangeable









As stated above however, its a matter of depth of field, What you're trying to do is a group shot and maintain everyone in focus while rendering the background diffuse, just find the right aperture and positioning to achieve the effect you want, Experiment


----------



## tK FuRY

Just evaluate if the subjects are the same distance from the camera, if they aren't (staggered from the camera) ... then you would need to bring your f-stop up to a higher stop. Eventually you will get them both in focus and have a decent bokeh (depending on what the aperture is at).

KenjiS, you're right lol, I wasn't really thinking when I typed that statement.. I'm honestly surprised I got half of my logic correct in the post.


----------



## E_man

I did something once like this that is a little different than what others have said (they are right though)

If you have subjects that are relatively still (not blowing in the wind, not walking around, etc, though perfect stillness isn't necessary), you have a tripod, and some pretty basic Photoshop skills, you can take 2 pictures with the wide open aperture, and the focus on each of the two subjects (one per shot) you can blend them later, and get the largest amount of bokeh possible.

It's definitely a little out there, and not always practical, but I figured I'd say something besides what's already been said


----------



## Mootsfox

You can do that at a wide aperture, but you need to have the people standing next to each other, and you need to be standing directly in front of them so they are the same distance from you. If you stand off to one side, they will be different distances and only one will be in focus.

f/1.8 is a bit wide for portraits at 50mm. Not unusable by any means, but you might try f/2 or f/2.8 and see what you get.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Experiment with various apertures, as the others have said. When using fairly wide apertures, the focus needs to be placed carefully. Try manually selecting an AF point for one of the subjects' eyes. If two are side-by-side and the DOF is large enough, then that should keep them both in focus.


----------



## Impagliazzo

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depth_of_field

Little study about the optics behind it.

Some tricks that can make you scratch your head:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilt_shift

Split Diopter:
http://www.cinematography.com/index.php?showtopic=39257


----------



## liquidfied

Depends on how far you stand from them, and the focal length as well.

The closer you are to your subject, more of an impact your f stop has on depth of field. I.E. if you stand very close, you will need a much higher f stop to properly focus the entire face and the background will be VERY blurred. It reaches the point at even f/2.8 one eye will be in focus and the other will be blurry if you are right in their face.

On the other hand, if you are standing quite a distance away, the background will probably be in semi-focus.

Try to use a longer focal length if you want to blow out the background more.

To be on topic, ideally you use f/2.8 - f4. somewhere around there. Focus on one person and if the other person is standing about the same distance away they should still be both in focus.

Here are some examples:



















Now notice that as you stand further back and fill less of the frame with your subjects..
Notice how the background shows just slightly more.. I have more better examples will upload them when I get home.










These were taken mostly at f/4 - 4.5 standing about 7-8 feet away at 70mm, except the last one was probably taken at about 40mm I assume. Taken with the Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L. I didn't have my shutter speed high enough so my pictures may not appear as sharp as they can be (motion blur).


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liquidfied* 
Depends on how far you stand from them, and the focal length as well.

The closer you are to your subject, more of an impact your f stop has on depth of field. I.E. if you stand very close, you will need a much higher f stop to properly focus the entire face and the background will be VERY blurred. *It reaches the point at even f/2.8 one eye will be in focus and the other will be blurry if you are right in their face.*



Not quite that extreme, though what you say about distances, focal length and DOF is true. In the picture, below, f/1.4 was used and the distance was about 24 inches, which is near the MFD for the 50/1.4. Also, this was taken on an FF camera, so the DOF is pretty damn shallow, but as you can see, the whole face and head are in focus:,


----------



## Vbp6us

Thanks everyone for the thoroughly informative posts. Props and reps, accordingly.







I think I get it. I was standing sideways a lot of times, which is a no-no apparently.


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
I did something once like this that is a little different than what others have said (they are right though)

If you have subjects that are relatively still (not blowing in the wind, not walking around, etc, though perfect stillness isn't necessary), you have a tripod, and some pretty basic Photoshop skills, you can take 2 pictures with the wide open aperture, and the focus on each of the two subjects (one per shot) you can blend them later, and get the largest amount of bokeh possible.

It's definitely a little out there, and not always practical, but I figured I'd say something besides what's already been said









You're absolutely right but I was hoping I could capture this effect using my camera.


----------

